# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نمیدونم چرا به دانشگاه و رشتم بی علاقه شدم

## KingMehdi79

چند وقتی هست که از وقتی که تابستون شروع شده دیگه حالم از دانشگاه بهم میخوره البته دانشگاه یه شهر نزدیکم به شهرمون که حدود سه ساعته راهشه هی فک میکنم الان تابستون تموم میشه و دوباره باید برگردم خوابگاه  و دانشگاه نمیدونم مشکلم چیه نمیدونم به رشتم علاقه ندارم واقعا درست و حسابی نمیدونم مشکلم چیه گاهی اوقات اینقدر میرم تو دفکر که شب خوابم نمیبره هر کی میدونه مشکلم چیه هی میگم انصراف ندارم کلا دانشگاه نرم برم تو کار آزاد یا دوباره کنکور بدم دیا برم جهاد دانشگاهی یه مدرکی جیزی بگیرم نمیدونم بخدا یه کمکی و راهنمایی بکنه ممنون

----------


## MH.FA2343

چه رشته ای رفتید؟

----------


## KingMehdi79

> چه رشته ای رفتید؟


پرستاری

----------


## MH.FA2343

> پرستاری


با تحقیق انتخاب کردین؟ یا فقط از روی اسمش؟

----------


## Shah1n

*خب این ممکنه ریشه ش در هر جایی باشه
علاقه نداشتن به رشته
محیط نامناسب دانشگاه
امید نداشتن به آینده
مشکلات درایجاد ارتباط با دیگران
و.....
کلا یه چیزی هست که ذهنت داره ازش دوری میکنه ببین اون چیه
شایدم فقط یه احساس زودگذر باشه*

----------


## Phenotype_2

اینده تار و مبهمه. ن فقط تو... هیشکی حالش خب نیست.

----------


## Narvan

دقیقا همین حسو خیلیامون تو دوران مدرسه داشتیم  :Yahoo (4): 
به نظرم دنبال یه هدف باشید تو رشتتون
یه چیزی که وقتی بهش فکر میکنین حالتونو خوب کنه

----------


## MH.FA2343

> اینده تار و مبهمه. ن فقط تو... هیشکی حالش خب نیست.


دقیقا هیشکی حالش خوب نیست.

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> چند وقتی هست که از وقتی که تابستون شروع شده دیگه حالم از دانشگاه بهم میخوره البته دانشگاه یه شهر نزدیکم به شهرمون که حدود سه ساعته راهشه هی فک میکنم الان تابستون تموم میشه و دوباره باید برگردم خوابگاه  و دانشگاه نمیدونم مشکلم چیه نمیدونم به رشتم علاقه ندارم واقعا درست و حسابی نمیدونم مشکلم چیه گاهی اوقات اینقدر میرم تو دفکر که شب خوابم نمیبره هر کی میدونه مشکلم چیه هی میگم انصراف ندارم کلا دانشگاه نرم برم تو کار آزاد یا دوباره کنکور بدم دیا برم جهاد دانشگاهی یه مدرکی جیزی بگیرم نمیدونم بخدا یه کمکی و راهنمایی بکنه ممنون


تو به احتمال نزدیک به 100 به رشته ات علاقه نداری احتمالا عشق پزشکی یا دندون چیزی بودی از اجبار این رشته رو داری میخونی 
بخونی فارغ هم بشی احتمال اینکه ولش کنی نزدیک به 100 هست برو علاقه ات

----------


## M.javaddd

امید و انگیزه تقریبا داره توی جوون ها و مردم ایران از بین میره...خیلی هامون اینجوری که گفتی، هستیم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## AZRA

احتمالا به رشتتون علاقه ندارین . یه نفر بود که میگف به خاطر شرایط خانوادگیم و اجتماعیم مجبور شدم برم کارمند بانک بشم و الان بعد ۱۳ سال احساس میکنم تو قفسم. ینی بعد اینهمه سال حس بدش از بین نرفته. یکی دیگه هم بود میگفت خانوادم رسما با کتک مجبورم کردن برم دبیری بخونم ولی الا بعد چندین سال ممنونم ازشون که نذاشتن برم پی شغل آزاد. به هر حال همه اینجا کم سن و سالن و نظر خودشونو میگن بهتره با یه مشاور خبره مشورت کنین

----------


## KingMehdi79

> با تحقیق انتخاب کردین؟ یا فقط از روی اسمش؟


با تحقیق

----------


## KingMehdi79

> تو به احتمال نزدیک به 100 به رشته ات علاقه نداری احتمالا عشق پزشکی یا دندون چیزی بودی از اجبار این رشته رو داری میخونی 
> بخونی فارغ هم بشی احتمال اینکه ولش کنی نزدیک به 100 هست برو علاقه ات


نمیدنم بخدا

----------


## dorsa20

شاعر میفرماید حال همه ما خوب است اما تو باور نکن

ترم چندین؟

----------


## KingMehdi79

> شاعر میفرماید حال همه ما خوب است اما تو باور نکن
> 
> ترم چندین؟


امسال میرم ترم3

----------


## dorsa20

> امسال میرم ترم3


از خونواده دورین؟

----------


## KingMehdi79

> از خونواده دورین؟


اره تو خوابگاهم

----------


## dorsa20

> اره تو خوابگاهم


میفهمم چی میگی خیلی سخته
بیشتر از تصور ادمی سخته
البته جا داری برا عادت کردن
هنوز اول راهی نسبتا
به خودت مهلت بده
سعی کن تو شهریکه هستی شرایط خوبی برا خودت ایجاد کنی
اگ با خونه راحت تری و حس بهتری داری خونه بگیر

----------


## high-flown

به نظرم اینابه خاطردوری ازخانواده وشرایط خوابگاه هست.
۱-به حرف دلتون گوش بدین اگه علاقه ندارین برین پی علاقه تون
۲-اگه جوخوابگاهه به نظرم زیادجدی نگیرین وسرتونوگرم کنین
۳-بهتون گفتم اگه علاقه ندارین انصراف بدین ولی بی گداربه آب نزنیدهرکی شرایط اینونداره که دوباره کنکوربده احساسی تصمیم نگیریدوترجیحا ازیک روانشناس کمک بگیرید.موفق باشید.

----------


## bnmnb

حتما از روانشناس کمک بگیرید. خیلی کمکتون می کنه. اون فردی هست که درسش رو خونده و بلده بهتون کمک کنه.

----------


## shirin....s

[QUOTE=KingMehdi79;1512180]چند وقتی هست که از وقتی که تابستون شروع شده دیگه حالم از دانشگاه بهم میخوره البته دانشگاه یه شهر نزدیکم به شهرمون که حدود سه ساعته راهشه هی فک میکنم الان تابستون تموم میشه و دوباره باید برگردم خوابگاه  و دانشگاه نمیدونم مشکلم چیه نمیدونم به رشتم علاقه ندارم واقعا درست و حسابی نمیدونم مشکلم چیه گاهی اوقات اینقدر میرم تو دفکر که شب خوابم نمیبره هر کی میدونه مشکلم چیه هی میگم انصراف ندارم کلا دانشگاه نرم برم تو کار آزاد یا دوباره کنکور بدم دیا برم جهاد دانشگاهی یه مدرکی جیزی بگیرم نمیدونم بخدا یه کمکی و راهنمایی بکنه ممنون[/QUOTE*ریطی به رشته و دانشگاه نداره شما ممکن افسردگی داشته باشی به نظرم به جایی ایمکه هرکسی بهواد درمورد ابن مسله حساس بخواد نظر بده شما مشکلتو به خانوادت و روانشتاس درست و حسابی که قضاوتت نکنه درمیون بزار چون خانوادت بهتربن ادما هستن بلاخره 24 ساعته با تو هستن راحت میفهمنت تا منی که اصلا نمیشناسمت درضمن فامیل نه پدر با مادر خواهرو برادر موفق باشید* :Yahoo (21):

----------


## bbehzad

هدف نداری.قشنگ زبانتو فول کن بعدش دنبال کارای مهاجرت به استرالیا باش.اپلای کن برو حال کن.ماهی 120ساعت کار میکنی بهت 20000 دلار استرالیا میدن کیف میکنی.کاش برمیگشتم عقب این راهو میرفتم.دوتا ازدوستام با پرستاری رفتن حال میکنن.تو این خراب شده اصلا امیدی به اینده نیست.به قول دولت ابادی که چند روز پیش گفته بود حال هیچکس این روزا خوب نیست.

----------


## lily7

سلام این مشکل خیلی ها هستش. تحت هیچ شرایطی درس خوندن رو رها نکن. اگه با رشته مشکل داری و امکان کنکور دوباره داری دوباره شرکت کن وگرنه همین رشته رو ادامه بده، چند سال بعد متوجه میشی انصراف دادن چقدر اشتباه بوده.  جو نا امید کننده وجود داره، سر کلاس ها همه میگن درس خوندن وقت تلف کردنه، یا مثلا میگن اگه الان میرفتم دنبال کار وضعم بهتر بود، یا یکی رو مشناسن که این رشته رو خونده و اخرش بدبخت شده... همین بچه ها همه درسشون رو میخونن و مدرکشون رو میگیرن. ولی جو بدی بین بقیه به وجود میارن. درس نخوندن فقط باعث میشه در اینده حسرت داشته باشی. موقعیت اجتماعی و کاریت خیلی تغییر میکنه. روز سخت رو همه دارن ...  با شرایط خوابگاه مشکل داری ؟ قبول دارم خیلی سخته. سعی کن وقتت رو در کتابخانه دانشگاه بگذرونی. این چند سال سریع میگذره.  موفق و سربلند باشی

----------


## WallE06

*دوستان نظرات خوبی دادن باهاشون موافقم مثلااینکه ممکنه افسردگی داشته باشی  یا چیزای دیگه

درکنار این که به مشاور یا روانشناس مراجعه می کنی سخنرانی های دکتر فرهنگ رو دانلود کن ببینشون .(انسان موفق و سمینارهای موفقیت و  ...* :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (15): 


_
https://www.aparat.com/v/UOARB

https://www.aparat.com/v/Xl1RG

https://www.aparat.com/v/1iJUI

https://www.aparat.com/v/1APDs

https://www.aparat.com/v/z5OCg

https://www.aparat.com/v/jmlys

https://www.aparat.com/v/71Wxi

https://www.aparat.com/v/uULMp

https://www.aparat.com/v/tfx1Q

https://www.aparat.com/v/BC2QA

https://www.aparat.com/v/feHU5

https://www.aparat.com/v/QLRmb_

----------


## am3213

*واقعا حال هیچکی خوب نیست ...*

----------


## pegahmht

> اره تو خوابگاهم


سلام
من چیزی از شما نمیدونم به خاطر همین نمیتونم راهکار یا پیشنهاد خاصی بدم
اما چون خودمم دوران دانشجویی  همین حس رو داشتم خواستم نظرمو بگم
منم دوران دانشجویی تو خوابگاه بودم و دقیقا برای شروع ترم 3 که میخواستم برم دانشگاه ( شهر دیگه)  خیلی غصم گرفته بود اون زمان نمیدونستم دلیلش چیه  اما هر چی بود بیشتر از این ناراحت بودم که باز باید برگردم به همون خوابگاه و دانشگاه و ....  اما احساس زودگذری بود و وقتی چند هفته از شروع کلاسا گذشت اون حس از بین رفت  اینم اضافه کنم که ربطی به این که رشتمو دوست نداشتم نداشت  و خیلی هم بهم خوش میگذشت  هر روز تفریح و گردش  با دوستان 
 به هر حال دلیلش هر چی بود حس زودگذری بود و اینم بدونید که طبیعیه بعضی اوقات  پیش میاد که از شرایطی که توش قرار داریم حتی شرایطی که روزی ارزوشو داشتیم دل زده میشیم و انگیزمون رو از دست میدیم اما موقتیه ...
در ضمن  حالا اینکه شما این رشته رو از رو علاقه خواستی یا نه نمیدونم  اما  پیش میاد که گاهی حتی  علایقمون هم  برامون یکنواخت و کسل کننده میشه ( برای خود من خیلی این حالت پیش اومده و میاد ) اما در این مواقع  سعی میکنم  مثبت فکر کنم  
شما این رو در نظر بگیر که همین رشته ای که داری میخونی روزی  خواسته خودت بوده و به خاطرش زحمت کشیدی و در حال حاضر ارزوی یه عده زیادی هم هست   پس دست کم نگیرش و شکرگذار باش یه وقتایی ما برای هدفمون میجنگیم و بهش میرسیم و بعدش دست از تلاش برمیداریم و کمی بعدتر بی انگیزه میشیم در حالی که اشتباه میکنیم فکر میکنیم به تهش رسیدیم و دست از تلاش و تغییر برمیداریم در حالی که هنوز به انتها نرسیدیم و  باید همچنان ادامه بدیم تا ثمره کامل زحماتمون رو ببینیم ( شما هنوز اول راهی  بخوای از الان بی انگیزه بشی همه تلاش و زحماتی که قبلا  کشیدی  هدر میره  و چیزی که خیلی حیف میشه روزای عمرته 
یه وقتایی هم زندگی مون اون چیزی که میخواستیم از اب درنمیاد به هر حال بعضی چیزها واقعا از کنترل ما خارجه 
  اونجاست که  مجبوریم بین بد و بدتر انتخاب کنیم و  نه خوب و بد   و کسانی موفق ترن  که  که اگر شرایط بد رو به جهنم تشبیه کنیم  از دل جهنم یه بهشت کوچیک برای خودشون میسازن

----------


## WickedSick

خیلی از دوستان همینن. نگرانش نباش.
این 2 ماهو ریکاوری کن. مطمئن باش خیلی چیزا واست عوض میشن!

----------


## KingMehdi79

ممنون از همه دوستان بابت راهنمایی ها و کمک هایشان

----------


## Aryan-

> چند وقتی هست که از وقتی که تابستون شروع شده دیگه حالم از دانشگاه بهم میخوره البته دانشگاه یه شهر نزدیکم به شهرمون که حدود سه ساعته راهشه هی فک میکنم الان تابستون تموم میشه و دوباره باید برگردم خوابگاه  و دانشگاه نمیدونم مشکلم چیه نمیدونم به رشتم علاقه ندارم واقعا درست و حسابی نمیدونم مشکلم چیه گاهی اوقات اینقدر میرم تو دفکر که شب خوابم نمیبره هر کی میدونه مشکلم چیه هی میگم انصراف ندارم کلا دانشگاه نرم برم تو کار آزاد یا دوباره کنکور بدم دیا برم جهاد دانشگاهی یه مدرکی جیزی بگیرم نمیدونم بخدا یه کمکی و راهنمایی بکنه ممنون


سلام دوست عزیز

من مشاور تحصیلی هستم. بهم پیغام خصوصی بدید تا راهنمایی تون کنم. یه سری سوال شخصی هست که شاید تو تاپیک عمومی نپرسم بهتر باشه.

همیشه وقت برای بهتر شدن هست. نا امید نباشید.

موفق باشید

----------


## nani87

چیزی نیست که براش نگران باشید؛اثرات تابستون و لش کردن در تابستان هست..تعطیلی کاری با آدم میکنه که نگم برات.اینا همه از بیکاری؛تعطیلات و بی هدفی و کارمفید نکردنه...برو یک سرگرمی خوبی دنبال کن بهتر میشی..منم از خونه و همه چیزحاضرآماده بخام بکنم فک میکنم از کل دنیا بیزارم؛رشته و محل تحصیل و درس که بماند :Yahoo (4):

----------

